# Magnified Safety Glasses



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I got tired of switching between safety glasses and my reading glasses so I started a search for magnified safety glasses.

Most of the ones I found had a diopter but the whole lens was not magnified.

I found these Mag Safe whole lens safety glasses (meet high impact standards) on the internet at Enviro. $23 delivered to my door.

Safety Glasses

I usually don't get excited over things like this but I am really impressed with the quality of the lens and the construction of the glasses.

They don't fog like my old ones. They stay put. They are comfortable. And they keep a LOT more sawdust out of my eyes than any safety glasses I have used before. They also seem to keep sweat out of my eyes and off the lens. This last point is awesome because I used to spend more time cleaning my safety glasses than wearing them.

Just thought I would share. I have no affiliation or motive for sharing this.

Just a happy customer. They come in several different magnifications so I may be back for more if or when my eyes get worse.

Good Luck with all your woodworking projects!!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Brad and thanks for the tip. I have been wanting to try something like these, but never was sure how well they worked. How would one go about determining what strength to get?


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Bob said:


> How would one go about determining what strength to get?



Thanks for the link/review Brad..I have another brand that aren't full lens and the transition is like looking through a fish bowl..I'm definately going to give these ones a try!

Diopter chart from the specification page:


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I went to the Stop & Shop for a pair of magnifiers, (not safety) they keep them in or near the pharmacy area. There are tons of things to read micro fine print, small and medium print on the pharmaceuticals to give you an idea. 

However, the ones I use I can't wear and walk with, they're only good for close up work.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Brad,
Can you still see when you look up. Or are they just for close-up work. I mean like using the table saw?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

gregW said:


> Diopter chart from the specification page:
> http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/public/documents/693_diopter%20selection%20chart%20copy.pdf
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link/review Brad..I have another brand that aren't full lens and the transition is like looking through a fish bowl..I'm definately going to give these ones a try!


Thanks Greg! That helps a lot


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Glasses are new to me. I have always been blessed with better than average vision for most of my life. Just in the last couple of years I have needed 1X reading glasses when, well, reading and doing anything that is within arms reach or a little farther.

I used to switch back between reading glasses and safety glasses and sometimes forgetting to wear the right pair at the right time. Seeing just where to mark and cut is also a big plus. Switching between safety and reading glasses sometimes caused some laziness.


I wear them while doing most everything (read as running the table saw, radial, router, etc.). I feel it has made it much safer for my eyes and the rest of my body. They look big and bulky but are extremely comfortable. 
I would suggest going by a dollar or drug store and try some different magnifications before deciding. My vision is stll pretty good but the extra help sure is nice.

P.S. Everyone's vision is different so your mileage may vary. Please let me know if they work out for you, should you decide to try them. I would like to hear others feedback.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I use the safety glasses from Home Depot that fit over my regular glasses. They work great and are cheap ($3.98). Click HERE and look for model 817619. At that price I can keep 3 or 4 laying around the shop so they are handy no matter where I am when needed.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi George

lots of us need reading glasses and using a dust mask, the glasses always fog up.

i do think im going to try a half face mask and regular safety glasses.

otherwise, ive been using the safety glasses and throwing that dam dust mask as far as i can throw the useles pice of junk.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

levon said:


> hi George
> 
> lots of us need reading glasses and using a dust mask, the glasses always fog up.
> 
> ...


Levon, the next time you buy dust masks, get the ones with the exhaust port in it. When you exhale, it goes out the port. My glasses hardly ever fog up now.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i think im going to try a half face respirator that is in my work truck. its new . it does have exhaust ports and cartridges to catch the dust. i hope it works.

but ive been doing drywall on a bathroom and ive had more dust on me in me, i think i even see it going thru me,lol.

i was thinking that us woodworkers fuss about a little dust and real construction workers from the old time didnt even know what dustmasks were. 

ive also noticed in most photos of people working on the forum, the masks are missing a lot of the time,lol.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

BrianS said:


> Levon, the next time you buy dust masks, get the ones with the exhaust port in it. When you exhale, it goes out the port. My glasses hardly ever fog up now.


Ditto.

I use the MSA respirator with replaceable cartridges. The exhaust ports eliminate fogging.

They don't cost that much and do a MUCH better job of filtering air and fitting your face.

P.S. I think everyone is more safety aware of the breathing dangers dusts can cause. In the old days, we still used leaded gasoline, leaded paint, and almost everything had VOC's. I still kringe every time I see a fiberglass body shop. Can you say Silicosis?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Brad,

i just had to make a little fun of us woodworkers. but i do agree that the respirator is the way to go.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

New laws are soon to take effect in Ma. sometime next yr. Lead paint removal rules get amped up with new severe penalties and rules for removal. 

Up till now only commercial and child care businesses had to go through the hazmat removal process. Most people and small Co. just painted over, you didn't need a permit to paint a res. 

Next yr. any house built before 1978 must be inspected by certified Co. before permit can be pulled for painting or repairs.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

timbertailor said:


> Glasses are new to me. I have always been blessed with better than average vision for most of my life. Just in the last couple of years I have needed 1X reading glasses when, well, reading and doing anything that is within arms reach or a little farther.
> 
> I used to switch back between reading glasses and safety glasses and sometimes forgetting to wear the right pair at the right time. Seeing just where to mark and cut is also a big plus. Switching between safety and reading glasses sometimes caused some laziness.
> 
> ...



Well one thing for sure is their shipping is fast..I ordered them yesterday and they were delivered today 

I've only been wearing reading glasses for a few years now, but I've been wearing safety glasses everyday at work for about 30 years. These glasses are fairly comfortable and the magnification is clear and distortion free, much better than any of the other reading safety glasses that I've tried.

so far I'm happy..I'll see how they stand up to everyday use. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Interesting subject. For those of you with normal or near normal vision. I was not blessed with normal vision and have had to use "work arounds" all of my life. Now I'm not complaining mind you, I'm thankful that I have what I have in regard to my vision. I'm 74 years old now and have a restricted driver's license. I use very special magnifyers in the shop due to my vision. Recently my optomistrist showed me a magnifyer called a visor magnifyer which work well for me, the problem is that the rig is not a safety product and so I will be looking into the glasses discussed in this article. The other day I met a man that is completely blind, he is a woodworker. He was not blind all of his life, but lost his sight over the past several years, now he is a person that I really admire. The loss of sight did not keep him from his hobby of woodworking.l He told me of a measuring device that he found that talks to him. Of course it is not as accurate as he would like but it get him in the ball park and somehow gets by even with his limitation. So, when you feel bad about having to start to wear those cheater, remember the man that has not sight.

Jerry Bowen
Colorado City, TX


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Brad; thanks for the tip. I really need ones that are lightly tinted for outdoor use (should the sun ever decide to reveal itself). I hate the brightness/glare from clear lenses, when looking in the direction of the sun.
I usually wear sunglasses, and just _guess_ at what the measuring tape says...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

*Magnified Safety Glasses have legs*

Well, time to place another order. It seems everyone likes these safety glasses. One by one, they seem to grow legs. No matter, I just hope the new owners enjoy them as much as I have.

Have to tell the truth. I have switched back to the car hobby for a while. Just did an engine and under hood restoration of my 1991 Dodge Stealth ES. Media blasted, primed and painted the engine bay, all the accessory brackets, and drive train.

Also got a 2 stage, 5HP, 220V, 60 gallon Atlas Copco compressor. Really has been a joy to have more air around the shop. Building up my air tool collection so woodwork has been kinda on hold. I do have two projects coming up. One is a bunch of shadow boxes for some signed football jersys and the second is to do a full blown router table.

I would include a photo but it seems Webshots is now Smiles and they have destroyed all my links, lost half my photos, and removed all the folders they were sorted in. Will have to rebuild everything from scratch an start paying for a service like PhotoBucket.

Happy Holidays to everyone and their families!!!!!


----------

